

BuyLater is evolving - finkin1
http://buylater.com

======
finkin1
BuyLater was a great service to easily track great products so you could save
money when prices dropped. But we think we can do even more to make shopping
online better.

6 yr old explains BuyLater: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCC2NsoYqDU>
(2:00)

BuyLater Walkthrough: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSFSGR_BM8U> (2:380

To sign up for a one time message when our new service is ready to be
announced go to <http://buylater.com> and leave us your e-mail.

Thanks!

